# Mtn bike park in northern Slovenia



## rideslikeagirl (Apr 15, 2005)

This looks like my idea of PARADISE!!! Check out the link at the bottom of the page for the article in MtnBike magazine - how awesome does that look? Mtn biking in a cave?!?! Wow...

http://www.mtbpark.com/index.php?lang=en

Anyone have any feedback?

I'm thinking this is my 2007 vacation!


----------



## drago (Mar 30, 2004)

add this one

http://www.bikepark.si/eng/news_060427.htm


----------



## rideslikeagirl (Apr 15, 2005)

drago said:


> add this one
> 
> http://www.bikepark.si/eng/news_060427.htm


Oh man....we might need a MONTH of vacation!


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

There's another bike park in Bovec (west Slovenia, near Italy), check out some pics:
http://www.freakoutdoor.com/gallery...2_GALLERYSID=71548f399bfda716f3296056580e53f4

If someone's interested in riding outside bike parks (which includes lots of biking up, too  ), you can check a couple more pics that show you the posibilities here:
http://tabla.mtb.si/gallery/album698
http://tabla.mtb.si/gallery/album615
http://tabla.mtb.si/gallery/album1149

or you can contact me for more info 

The riding truly is great, and best of all the trails are uncrowded.You're lucky to see another biker on the bigger MTB loops (5hrs+) and on most of the shorter ones, too.

Marko


----------

